# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  S&P понизило рейтинг Белоруссии до «бросового» уровня

## АВИАТОР

Международное рейтинговое агентство Standard & Poor's перевело Белоруссию и ее банковский сектор на низшую, 10-ю ступень шкалы оценки страновых и отраслевых банковских рисков. Такую же оценку по методике S&P имеет Греция, сообщает ВВС.
В Минске видят реальность кризисных угроз, но не намерены поддаваться панике. По расчетам министерства экономики доллар в Белоруссии в 2012 году может подорожать почти втрое — до 22 тысяч белорусских рублей, если по-прежнему обеспечивать господдержку всем ждущим помощи предприятиям

----------


## Sanych

Люди анализ делали, бабло за это получили в валюте. Спросили бы лучше у меня, я б им и там сказал всё это.

----------


## Akasey

самое страшное в этом , что "дна" мы так пока ещё и не нащупали...

----------


## Vanya

во во. как отбившаяся от стаи овца, тонущая в вонючем шотландском болоте. тонем тонем, а дна нету...

----------


## Mouse

Зато скоро нефть найдём, как сказал один человек, она у нас есть, надо искать, но не нефть, так газ точно найдём. Просто ещё глубже надо искать))

----------


## Sanych

Ага, глубже и правее тыщ 7 км, под Россию подроем, главное не промазать.

----------


## SDS

И как это её до сих пор в Солигорске не нашли?

----------

